# Jack Russell may have injury?



## DaniOtt (May 5, 2013)

Hi this is my first post I hope I am doing it right!

I have a 5 yr old jack Russell terrier named Ness. She is a very active dog and has never had any health issues. We had our kids over last weekend and they always play with her a lot out back with the ball. On Monday she seemed a little sore so I made sure she was resting and eating. Well now she is still unable to jump on the bed or couch. She is eating and drinking and is still wanting to run and play ball it just seems like she can't jump up. She also doesn't yelp or seem to hurt when I press anywhere particular so I can't pinpoint where she has pain if she does. Could she still just be sore from last weekend or could it be more serious? Thank you!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds like she is sore with perhaps a muscle sprain. Dogs don't show mild pain. She may not react to pain, but might react positively to massages in different areas?

If she is fine otherwise, I wouldn't go into the Vet, yet... although you might call for suggestions. I believe that any pills the Vet might provide would take about a week to kick in... And, I think that a sprain will get better in a week or two.


----------



## DaniOtt (May 5, 2013)

Thank you. That's what I was thinking I just needed to ask someone else also  she is my baby and has been with me for all my chemo and radiation so I worry about her a lot


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

The not wanting to jump up could signal a back/disc injury. If a disc problem is the cause the sooner the treatment is started the better. If she is your baby and you noticed a change in her it is best to have her seen by a vet.


----------



## DaniOtt (May 5, 2013)

I am unfortunately out of the country right now with my husband and her in Costa Rica and don't know how to even get her to a vet here  do you think if she is acting ok otherwise two weeks would be ok to wait? Like I said she is eating and drinking fine and her nose isn't dry. I have made sure my husband and the kids that come over know not to play with her (throw the ball) because she will literally play until she falls over if I would let her haha. I have looked up some massages to give her. I am in a very small town here and don't know if I could trust or even find a vet and my Spanish is limited, luckily I have 3G so I can get on the Internet!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

The nose should not be used as an indicator of health. I would rest your dog till you are able to get back and have a vet look at the dog. Maybe Monday you can call your regular vet and get their suggestion as to what can be done. If at all possible and a pharmacy is there your vet can fax a prescription for your dog if she is not getting better.


----------



## DaniOtt (May 5, 2013)

I am going to call her vet and see if he has an idea on the best course of action! I will post what he says when I know  thanks all! Makes me feel better to know there are people I can talk to when I'm not sure


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

To my knowledge.... it is common for jack russels to have hip and back problems with age. I would keep her resting, limit her running, and see how she is in a week or 2. I wouldn't rush to the vet if she's not exhibiting clear signs of discomfort (nipping, growling, yelping when touched). I would just do a once over, check her out for anything that feels different, have her lay down and give her a massage to relax the muscles and just make sure she takes it easy for a bit. 
If this continues past the 2nd week, I would bring her in to have her checked out because that would tell me (personally) that there is a chance that it isn't a muscle sprain.


----------

